# Thyrogen and Medicare Part B coverage



## Want2FeelGood

Anyone here familiar with Medicare Part B and coverage for Thyrogen ?


----------



## Octavia

No, I am not familiar with Medicare Part B. But just know that if Thyrogen is not covered, going off your meds for 2-3 weeks is not the end of the world. You'll get tired, but it's manageable.


----------



## Want2FeelGood

Turns out Part B covers Thyrogen 100%.


----------

